# Preparing for number 2



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

hi everyone
For those who have adopted a second time what are your practical top tips to be as prepared as possible..... We are going to panel in Sept so a few months to plan. Any tips welcome

So far we have hinted to MIL if she could do the children's laundry that would be a big help! Weekly huge bag washed and dried would be amazing! 

We have booked LO into nursery for his free 15 hrs from Sept so he will be doing mornings Mon -Fri

My mum will have LO for a few hours a week if needed

We have purchased a few books and started to talk to LO about babies he also has a toy dolly! 

Any other practical tips? Thanks x


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Try to give yourself alone time with eldest 

Also make sure you have time just you! You'll need it  x


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Batch cook/have lo's have what you had the night before so it's just a quick micro jobby x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Put just as much effort (if not more!) into having alone time with your first child as you do with your second.    

Good luck, it sounds like you're all over it.


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for the tips ladies   I really am trying to be as prepared as possible!

will defiantly start online food shopping too and yes spending time with eldest LO will be so important, I will be off work then so will make sure I do lots of fun things with them both together and individually. Im going to be busy!!!


----------

